# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Форум "смерти.нет"

## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Смотрите здесь !! http://forum-smerti.net/forumdisplay.php?f=27

----------


## masei78

форум загаженный очень...много флуда и плохо работают модеры. вернее их вообще нету.

----------


## =( ^_^)=

masei78, няша, зойчем тебе модераторы? Что с них толку
Только посмотри на это, но что это за волночка, откуда она прилетела? Крепкий кофе горячий обжигает язык. Рика, не мучай меня, Рика. У меня ведь кроме тебя никого во всей вселенной нет.
Первичная искра, оброненная Ханю. Упала в песок и появился свет, и светящиеся ауры айпи-трейсов, и тепловое излучение терагерце-часов.
Маленькие рожки теплые не случайно, они содержат много информации. Плотность энтропии рожек так велика, что вокруг создаются ужасные пространственно-временные артефакты.

----------


## Дима_

Этот форум безнадежно загажен? А я хотел там зарегится... Почему он не модерируется, вы случайно не в курсе? Можно тому форуму так сделать - ветераны, ведущие себя адекватно, могут писать всё. Новички могут писать не более * постов в день и можно их сделать предмодерируемыми. Надо разделить людей на адекватных и придурков. Надо сделать так, чтоб на том форуме было не интерестно страдать фигней.
Есть форумы на тему суицида, модерируемые?

----------


## Voland-791

лучше бы forum-smerti.da

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> лучше бы forum-smerti.da


  :Smile: 




> Есть форумы на тему суицида, модерируемые?


  Ну наш форум модерируемый , на втором месте по модерируемости  :Smile:  , а  самый модерируемый это конешно "победишь" ... !!

----------


## [email protected]

Я там пытался быть модером, правда админ придурок с меня потом снял права и забанил первый аккаунт. Я ведь ему снес все темы с поревом, матом, флеймом и просто бред, а ему не понравилось, что без его разрешения удалил фотки геев и прочую хрень. Да, да, там реально такое было, извращенцы какие то регаются.

----------


## [email protected]

> печально. а победиш это вообще секта а не форум)


 Победишь ру там точно секта блин) Очень религиозные, чересчур. Да еще столько запретов, в том числе на обмен контактами, допустим там сидят социофобы и которые даже не могут узнать кто с какого города, вдруг бы нашли себя так в реале и подружились.

----------


## Ortans

Среди религиозных людей я, лично, встречала бОльше ханжей, нежели среди неверующих.
победишь.ру слишком агрессивны в своих аспектах. Это отталкивает.

----------


## смертник

> Да, да, там реально такое было, извращенцы какие то регаются.


 о да, наблюдал данное явление, что и отбило все желание посещать тот форум

----------


## Aska

Пыталась написать на "Победишь", что человека больше нет в живых, с которым они там общались активно - не то что сообщение не опубликовали, аккаунт мой забанили, причём, видимо, по айпи - больше я там зарегистрироваться не могу. Это жесть полная. Не ходите, дети, в Африку гулять.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Пыталась написать на "Победишь", что человека больше нет в живых, с которым они там общались активно - не то что сообщение не опубликовали, аккаунт мой забанили, причём, видимо, по айпи - больше я там зарегистрироваться не могу. Это жесть полная. Не ходите, дети, в Африку гулять.


 Давайте возмем и напишем мы все Одовременно на победишь http://www.pobedish.ru/forum/index.p...08991948f7ac55  ...надо отстаивать свободу слова !!

зато на "смерти.нет"  -там можно писать хоть что..и ни одного модератора... http://forum-smerti.net/index.php

----------


## Jiharka

> зато на "смерти.нет"  -там можно писать хоть что..и ни одного модератора... http://forum-smerti.net/index.php


 Здрасти!!!!  :Wink: 

зы..Эххххх....Эвтаназии на них нету,имхо...!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
       Или есть? Просвети!

----------


## splin

форум смерти.нет закрыт? класный был форум!

----------


## Selbstmord

Вот почему *Jiharka* сюда пришла  :Smile:  наверное, была там модератором (судя по посту и смайлику в нем)) ), а с закрытием форума перешла сюда...

----------


## splin

думаю народ с того форума сюда придет

----------


## Jiharka

> Вот почему *Jiharka* сюда пришла  наверное, была там модератором (судя по посту и смайлику в нем)) ), а с закрытием форума перешла сюда...


 Ошибаешься...Пришла я сюда вчера. Форум закрыли сегодня в обед.

зы...и да! модератором я не была,к счастью....зато смотрю многие отсюда посещали и тот форум,как бы его не хаяли здесь!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

кстати тоже странно,что он закрыт....уж какой форум и нужно было в первую очередь проверять-так это ваш....у нас ,как минимум, запрещалось обсуждать способы су и давать советы,а у вас прям на главной ветка соответствующая висит...

зы...Ищущая Печали хоть ты мя поддержи...!.

----------


## Selbstmord

По крайней мере, здесь свободы слова больше.

----------


## Jiharka

> По крайней мере, здесь свободы слова больше.


 да не говори чепухи! ты там то часто бывал?

----------


## Selbstmord

Я там вообще не бывал, я просто понял это по твоему посту)




> у нас ,как минимум, запрещалось обсуждать способы су и давать советы,а у вас прям на главной ветка соответствующая висит...

----------


## Jiharka

ты не видел мои посты ТАМ!  т ч не Вам судить ,как грица... Но тот форум, на мой взгляд, гораздо адекватней..Не смотря на спамеров люди там более взрослые ,в большинстве своем, а соответственно и дискуссии более здравые!

----------


## Jiharka

> Я там вообще не бывал, я просто понял это по твоему посту)


 *была там модератором (судя по посту и смайлику в нем)) ), а с закрытием форума перешла сюда...*

зы....оч хотелось бы пояснений.... просто личный интерес

----------


## Selbstmord

Ах да, смайлик...он то и навел меня на мысли о твоем модерстве там.

----------


## Jiharka

таки что за смайлик?!

----------


## Selbstmord

Таки подмигивающий, кхм, смайлик... Где еще "здрасти" написано у тебя...

----------


## Jiharka

бред какой то....не вижу связи!

----------


## Selbstmord

А я вот заметил почему то...ну да ладно, хорош оффтопить.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> думаю народ с того форума сюда придет


 ну незнаю... там народ был такой Свободолюбивый !!  :Smile:

----------


## Jiharka

2*Казан сити*
вряд ли...многие даже заморачиваться не станут поиском другого форума....

2*Ищущая Печали,,,,*
Это как это -свободолюбивый!? А здесь какой?!))))

----------


## splin

надо же кудато изливать свои СУ мысли значит или сюда или http://pagesofpain.com/forum/index.php

----------


## Black Angel

Заканчиваем флудить в этой теме

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

кто опять продолжит флудить - сразу в бан отправим.

----------


## riogo

> кстати тоже странно,что он закрыт....уж какой форум и нужно было в первую очередь проверять-так это ваш....


 наш форум уже не однократно проверялся и атаковался разными людьми (по поводу этого советую внимательно перечитать форум)

----------


## Jiharka

> наш форум уже не однократно проверялся и атаковался разными людьми (по поводу этого советую внимательно перечитать форум)


 И что?! "Состава преступления" обнаружено не было?!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Удивительное рядом!

----------


## Selbstmord

*Jiharka*, насколько я понял, сейчас форум расположен на "практически неуязвимом" для жалоб хосте, поэтому и держится.

----------


## splin

от создателя смерти.нет  http://forum-pmr.net/showthread.php?t=9381

----------


## Jiharka

> от создателя смерти.нет  http://forum-pmr.net/showthread.php?t=9381


 это с чего это и откуда такая информация то?

----------


## splin

он сам об этом пишет

немного статистики(интересно)http://www.lossofsoul.com/DEATH/suicide/index.htm

----------


## Jiharka

2*kazan city*

может и пишет конечно где....только я туда зашла, а там лабуда какая-то....((   
кстати, http://pagesofpain.com/forum/index.php, вот на этом бы можно было пошуршать, только у мя от черного цвета что - то глазки заболели((

----------


## splin

в настройках поменяй там есть еще 2 вида более радостные

----------


## Jiharka

спс за подсказку)

----------


## Kali-Ma

> спс за подсказку)


 Нароооооооооод!!! Как же я рада, что нашла вас!!!
Ваша Кали)))))

----------


## Святой отец

А вот http://smertinet.unoforum.ru/ Замена старого закрытого форума, загляньте.

----------


## Kali-Ma

Спасибо, падре!!!

----------


## ♣♣♣

Это про этот форум на сёрче упоминали? Типа для него хостинг какой-то бесплатно выделил место, а на форуме стояла сапа, т.е. основная цель - рубить бабло с сылок?

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Это про этот форум на сёрче упоминали? Типа для него хостинг какой-то бесплатно выделил место, а на форуме стояла сапа, т.е. основная цель - рубить бабло с сылок?


 Зайди и проверь! Обои!))

----------


## ♣♣♣

> Зайди и проверь! Обои!))


 в смысле?  :Confused:

----------


## Kali-Ma

> в смысле?


 Ты спросил про форум - я предложила проверить самому(самой). А дальше - твоя подпись. Смешная!))

----------


## ♣♣♣

http://forum-smerti.net/
тут только рекламные ссылки

----------


## Kali-Ma

> http://forum-smerti.net/


 тут всё закрыто, надо сюда: http://smertinet.unoforum.ru/

----------


## maniola

> тут всё закрыто, надо сюда: http://smertinet.unoforum.ru/


   Давно не заглядывала ,да и по правде зарегистрировалась,чтобы найти контакт с админом.Не знаю, знаете ли вы про другой форум,который открылся на базе закрытого.Если будет интересно заходите. http://forumjizni.ru/index.php Есть только проблема,которая возникает периодически - "шалит"сервер и не всегда можно зайти,но это явление временное.

----------


## Kali-Ma

maniola, добрый вечер! Сервер действительно глючит - зайти не смогла)) А ты к нам на новый адрес всё же захаживай!)

----------


## Moldovan

Вас не поймеш ,то форум жизни , то смерти

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Вас не поймеш ,то форум жизни , то смерти


 Заходи и туда, и туда.

----------


## maniola

> maniola, добрый вечер! Сервер действительно глючит - зайти не смогла)) А ты к нам на новый адрес всё же захаживай!)


   Да вот иногда заглядываю..Привет! подзабыла свой пароль и не могла зайти,но тот кто ищет всегда находит,правда не сразу то что искал :Smile: Форум работает уже нормально.У меня не хватает энергии на общение одновременно на нескольких форумах.Там на нашем старом у меня друзья и общие интересы.Мы понимаем друг друга и поддерживаем.А сюда я заглядываю,потому что помню чудо,когда я случайно наткнулась и увидела знакомые аватары,а потом мне дали контакт с админом,а потом..столько работы пришлось сделать,чтобы форум открылся.Жаль,что очень многие не знают.У вас милый форум.Я имею ввиду дизайн,а для меня это имеет значение.Иногда зайдешь на форум,а вот трудно,тяжело воспринимается,что-то не так и уже не хочется туда заходить.Здоровья и удачи вам желаю!!!

----------

